# Galveston RR Museum



## JohnF (Sep 17, 2008)

I know this is not Amtrak but thought you might want to know. Here is a slide show of the devastation in Galveston at the rr museum which is at the old Santa Fe railroad station and former headquarters.

http://www.galvestonrrmuseum.com/grrm_081.htm


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 17, 2008)

Now with 2 majaor hurricanes in just over 100 years I would think Ike should be the final lesson that entire coastal region needs to be abandoned and allowed to revert back to natural wetlands.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 17, 2008)

I remember going to the RR Museum, and can't believe the damage that was done to it! And I don't recognize anything in Galveston (or at least what is left of Galveston)!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 17, 2008)

Hopefully much from there can be salvaged and moved to other museums. However I imagine moving the engines and cars off the island and onto usable rail will be a nightmare.


----------



## George Harris_* (Sep 22, 2008)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Hopefully much from there can be salvaged and moved to other museums. However I imagine moving the engines and cars off the island and onto usable rail will be a nightmare.


Unless BNSF and UP both decide to abandon their tracks on the island, they will have rail at their door when the restoration is done. See no reason for Galveston to shut up shop, either. Maybe reconsider what and how they build and be sure to keep the climate and weather realities in mind. If it was once every 10 years or so, maybe then they should consider picking up the city and moving. But once a 100?


----------



## Lamar (Sep 27, 2008)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Now with 2 majaor hurricanes in just over 100 years I would think Ike should be the final lesson that entire coastal region needs to be abandoned and allowed to revert back to natural wetlands.


So California should just pack it up and move because of earthquakes? And New York could just as easily be hit by a hurricane; should they leave, too?


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 27, 2008)

Lamar said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > Now with 2 majaor hurricanes in just over 100 years I would think Ike should be the final lesson that entire coastal region needs to be abandoned and allowed to revert back to natural wetlands.
> ...


Don't move to the midwest, it could be worse than California for "the big one".

New Madrid quake.


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 27, 2008)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Lamar said:
> 
> 
> > OlympianHiawatha said:
> ...


Yep - we've felt some from that one over the years, even in central Kentucky!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 27, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > Don't move to the Midwest, it could be worse than California for "the big one".New Madrid quake.
> ...


In fact, the New Madrid quake rang church bells in *Boston*!


----------

